
Object-Oriented Programming is Bad - delan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM1iUe6IofM
======
JosepRinaldi
so which procedural language should we be using? still waiting to here a
recommendation? best recommendation he offers is a combination of object-
oriented and functional ?!

title should be rewritten OOP is good. with some small changes \- prefer
stateless instead of stateful \- prefer aggregation of objects over
inheritance \- prefer functional first

I guess no would see the video if he had a reasonable title that made sense.﻿

~~~
rswier
Write in C

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4YRPdRXKFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4YRPdRXKFs)

------
humbleMouse
Just use the good parts of OOP and forget about inheritance brah.

~~~
EvanPlaice
Favor interfaces and composition instead brosef.

~~~
humbleMouse
Don't use paramatized types brotha.

